# Just playin around with the girls :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I just thought i would start a log on my girlie tank.. Pretty basic atm but it does have a mix of live and fake plants.. 

Live plants atm are simply Java fern and moss... Duckweed at the top there.

Some future plans are a Java moss wall, some crypts...anubis..
I will be shooting for somewhat low tech because of the fish who wont enjoy bright lights

Once i find a nice bit of drift i will be using mostly drift, roots and rock... cause i enjoy the look. Its just the never ending task of getting it right.. lol

Hope you enjoy, comments and advice welcome.
Ohhh btw.. I am sorry about the blurry girls.. lol they just go bananas when i walk in the kitchen..


----------

